# Whipped Shea recipe~Bethany



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Had a request for whipped Shea - This has no water so no preservative is required. A little goes a long way

Here's the basics:

14 oz Soft Butters (I use a combination of shea and mango, but you can use avocado, hemp, etc.) melted 
add 5 oz thin oils (meadowfoam, AKO, Hemp, jojoba, RBO, etc.)

Put in kitchen aid with whisk beater and beat the heck out of it. It helps to put in the freezer for 10 minutes, then beat for 10 then freezer, till it cools and thickens up.

When it begins to get creamy (like medium trace in soap) 
Add 2 tsp. cornstarch or dry flow and .5-1 oz FO or EO.

Whip again for a long time until you have a stiff peaks like a good stiff frosting.

This should stay light and airy. Cover the bowl, leave it overnight and if it is stiff in the morning add a tsp of oil and whip hard again.

Put in jars. If it is an 8 oz jar the most you will get in is 4 oz - I can only get 3.7 oz and label it 3.5 just in case.

Bethany

Back to top

Kalne

Joined: 06 Mar 2007
Posts: 143

Posted: Thu Oct 04, 2007 5:11 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have been wanting to try this....thanks for posting your recipe. 
_________________
Kalne

Back to top

Sondra

Joined: 04 Sep 2006
Posts: 3388
Location: Azle, TX
Posted: Thu Oct 04, 2007 5:58 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for the recipe how much do you sell that 3.7oz for?
_________________
Sondra Peterson 
A2Z Dairy Goats 
Azle, TX 
Nubian/Mini LaMancha/ND/LaMancha 
[email protected] 
817 270 8528 
A sign for all your needs.

Back to top

kidsngarden

Joined: 18 Nov 2006
Posts: 427
Location: Pacific Northwest
Posted: Thu Oct 04, 2007 11:39 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

$10.00. I've seen anywhere from $12.00 to $32.00!!! for a 4 oz jar. So I figure $10 is fairly reasonable.

I sell my lotion based on Barb's recipe for $7 for a 2 oz jar and $16.00 for an 8 oz jar. I figured more people would go for the "economy" sized jar - but I sell a ton of 2 oz jars! by comparison this recipe is far easier in that there are much fewer ingredients to worry about - but it is a lot of whipping!

Bethany

Back to top

Karen Urbanovsky

Joined: 21 Aug 2007
Posts: 102
Location: East Texas
Posted: Fri Oct 05, 2007 10:06 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bethany, In your receipe you say add another oz of oil? 
"This should stay light and airy. Cover the bowl, leave it overnight and if it is stiff in the morning add a tsp of oil and whip hard again. " 
What kind do you add?? 
Karen
_________________
Karen Urbanovsky 
http://www.paradiseriver.com/ 
Taking Deposits for 2008 Nubian Kids 
Reg Paint/Quarter Horses 
Reg Brangus Cattle/commercial herd 
Reg Nubian Goats 
When you are down to nothing, God is up to something!

Back to top

lynpea

Joined: 10 Jun 2007
Posts: 72
Location: Bee-you-ti-ful Franklin Co. VA.
Posted: Fri Oct 05, 2007 11:29 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'nother question....how many 8 oz. jars does this fill? 
Thanks a bunch for this recipe.

Back to top

SherylD

Joined: 29 Sep 2007
Posts: 56
Location: Weatherford, Texas
Posted: Fri Oct 05, 2007 4:21 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have same questions as Karen and Lynpea. I wanna know too :wink:

SherylD 
http://www.sew-it-alls.com/
_________________
http://www.sew-it-alls.com/

Nubians, Aplines & Experimentals -And one Saanen Do just in from Ohio

"Yes, I am a dreamer. For a dreamer is one who can only find his way by moonlight and his punishment is that he sees the dawn before the rest of the world." - Oscar Wilde

Back to top

kidsngarden

Joined: 18 Nov 2006
Posts: 427
Location: Pacific Northwest
Posted: Fri Oct 05, 2007 6:36 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Add whatever thin liquid oil you used in the beginning. So if you used all Meadowfoam, add that.

One recipe fills about 6 jars. I filled five and did some sample jars that probably equaled another 3.5 oz worth.

Bethany

Back to top

Karen Urbanovsky

Joined: 21 Aug 2007
Posts: 102
Location: East Texas
Posted: Fri Oct 05, 2007 10:20 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you so very much for sharing this nice receipe with us.. 
I wish I had something to share with all of you..but... I am a newbie to this ALL and really do appreciate anything you guys post. 
Karen
_________________
Karen Urbanovsky 
http://www.paradiseriver.com/ 
Taking Deposits for 2008 Nubian Kids 
Reg Paint/Quarter Horses 
Reg Brangus Cattle/commercial herd 
Reg Nubian Goats 
When you are down to nothing, God is up to something!

Back to top

Karen Urbanovsky

Joined: 21 Aug 2007
Posts: 102
Location: East Texas
Posted: Fri Oct 12, 2007 7:17 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok everyone... I made the whipped shea today and it's resting for it's overnite stay.. 
I made 3 batchs... 
1. oatmeal milk & Honey from RJ 
2. Fruiti Potchuli from RJ 
3. lavender Bulgerian from Lillian 
Now for those who have not done this here are a couple of things to note... LOL 
I do not have a kitchen aid ,so I had to use a hand blender. Wasn't bad as far as hand mixing, just be sure to use a deep enough bowl. OIL spashes everywhere!!! Hee Hee.. can you picture it?? pfst!! 
I am not sure I like the lavendar one. I think I put too much of it in there.. It's strong... 
Do you think it will calm down a bit???? 
Now..on benefits for you skin... 
Can you tell me the appeal to this whipped shea and why someone should buy it..?? 
I'm a newbie and people are already asking me.. I don't know cause I have never used it.. so I want to be prepared for all the questions people will tend to ask.. 
Is this whipped shea really oily after use?? 
Just things I need to know.. Of course I will sample this item as I feel I put enough elbow grease in it, but I want to know all the good this product does for ones skin.. 
Karen
_________________
Karen Urbanovsky 
http://www.paradiseriver.com/ 
Taking Deposits for 2008 Nubian Kids 
Reg Paint/Quarter Horses 
Reg Brangus Cattle/commercial herd 
Reg Nubian Goats 
When you are down to nothing, God is up to something!

Back to top

Sondra

Joined: 04 Sep 2006
Posts: 3388
Location: Azle, TX
Posted: Fri Oct 12, 2007 8:05 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

here ya go Karen tells how it benefits. 
http://www.treasuredlocks.com/shebutben.html
_________________
Sondra Peterson 
A2Z Dairy Goats 
Azle, TX 
Nubian/Mini LaMancha/ND/LaMancha 
[email protected] 
817 270 8528 
A sign for all your needs.

Back to top

Karen Urbanovsky

Joined: 21 Aug 2007
Posts: 102
Location: East Texas
Posted: Fri Oct 12, 2007 8:31 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh thank you !!! 
Gotta get them facts!! LOL  
K
_________________
Karen Urbanovsky 
http://www.paradiseriver.com/ 
Taking Deposits for 2008 Nubian Kids 
Reg Paint/Quarter Horses 
Reg Brangus Cattle/commercial herd 
Reg Nubian Goats 
When you are down to nothing, God is up to something!

Back to top

kidsngarden

Joined: 18 Nov 2006
Posts: 427
Location: Pacific Northwest
Posted: Fri Oct 12, 2007 11:27 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow! Thanks for the link to the massive shea facts.

But for the whipped shea in general aside from the benefits of the shea butter people will want to use it because it absorbs so quickly into your skin, has no water or e-wax so you get more for your $$$ - even if there is a heck of a lot of air in there - a little goes a long way! And last is that there is no greasy feeling or heavy film on your skin like some lotions have.

Lavender is very strong - you should have used maybe a quarter of the FO amount called for if using lavender EO... sorry, should've put that in there.

Bethany

Back to top

Kalne

Joined: 06 Mar 2007
Posts: 143

Posted: Wed Oct 17, 2007 7:38 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay....so what is the consistency of this supposed to be? I was imagining very, very thick cream. Mine is more like butter. It was creamy when I finished beating but an hour later it is as hard as butter. Melts as soon as I touch it though. SOooooo, melt it down and add more liquid oil or what?
_________________
Kalne

Back to top

Karen Urbanovsky

Joined: 21 Aug 2007
Posts: 102
Location: East Texas
Posted: Wed Oct 17, 2007 8:47 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Did you just make it? if so let it rest till morning if you got it to the stiff peak stage. Then you let it rest overnite and then add the oil to soften and beat again till it's poofy again. Mine was hard in the am.. so I took my jojoba as the receipe said and whipped it again till it poofed back up.. then I packaged it. 
I have now been using it.. It's like a light cream/buttery texture, melts on contact and absorbs within 2 minutes or less. 
Nice stuff. 
Hope that helps ya.. 
Not a pro but have just made it myself and that is what I found. I did not play with this as I wanted contact with it to a minumn since there is no preservative. 
Karen
_________________
Karen Urbanovsky 
http://www.paradiseriver.com/ 
Taking Deposits for 2008 Nubian Kids 
Reg Paint/Quarter Horses 
Reg Brangus Cattle/commercial herd 
Reg Nubian Goats 
When you are down to nothing, God is up to something!

Back to top

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians
Site Admin

Joined: 03 Sep 2006
Posts: 3440
Location: North of Houston Texas
Posted: Wed Oct 17, 2007 8:48 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here it has to stay in the fridge, be on ice in icechests at shows...it melts at body temp  Which is our normal outside temp even in October  100% whipped shea is about an impossiblity to do here, why I sell mine raw, smashed in jars  Nothing more embarassing than to open someones whipped shea and the 4 ounce jar has 1 ounce of melted shea in it !

Now whipping other butters with higher melting temps work great. Vicki
_________________
Lonesome Doe Nubians est: 1986 
Nubian Soaps 
lonesomedoenubians.com

Taking deposits on 2008 kids and young milkers.

Get put on the list for the $100 soaking wet buckling sale!

AKC Rhodesian Ridgebacks

Back to top

kidsngarden

Joined: 18 Nov 2006
Posts: 427
Location: Pacific Northwest
Posted: Wed Oct 17, 2007 10:15 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yep, gotta add more oil the next day if it doesn't stay fluffy overnight!

Vicki, having my shea melt and unwhip is a fear of mine - at least right now in WA it is doing well! I check my tester before each show or market so I think I'm pretty safe.

I just don't love whipped shea really. I think it pales in comparison to my lotion. But it sells so whatever. Hard to sell something you are not totally in love with. Right now it's kind of the rage so this too shall pass.

Vicki, how much are you selling your plain ole shea for?

Bethany

Back to top

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians
Site Admin

Joined: 03 Sep 2006
Posts: 3440
Location: North of Houston Texas
Posted: Wed Oct 17, 2007 10:35 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

$5 for 4 ounces. But my Shea is under $4 to my door in bulk, per pound. It's why I can use so much in my soap. Honestly you could get the same $5 for 2 ounces. I started selling this so I could get shea in bulk, it's the only thing besides soap I wholesale into stores. The 2 ounce would also get them coming back more often, but I started with these jars and they sell so well I hate messing with something that is working. Vicki
_________________
Lonesome Doe Nubians est: 1986 
Nubian Soaps 
lonesomedoenubians.com

Taking deposits on 2008 kids and young milkers.

Get put on the list for the $100 soaking wet buckling sale!

AKC Rhodesian Ridgebacks

Back to top

Kalne

Joined: 06 Mar 2007
Posts: 143

Posted: Thu Oct 18, 2007 9:54 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vicki, what do your customers do with shea in that form?

Well, I added a tsp of oil this a.m. and whipped some more. It is still on the stiff side but I wasn't sure if I should add more oil. I think it is good since it is, after all, a body *butter* and not a *cream*, right? My hands are so soft from playing with this stuff. I scented it v-e-r-y lightly with warm vanilla sugar.

I was able to fit 2.25 oz in a 3 oz jar. But I smoothed it in there making sure there were no air pockets.
_________________
Kalne

Back to top

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians
Site Admin

Joined: 03 Sep 2006
Posts: 3440
Location: North of Houston Texas
Posted: Thu Oct 18, 2007 3:44 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Elbows and feet mostly, I use it myself. Nothing like shea after the bath then a pair of cotton socks. I sold lots of these in trios, a salt scrub, which was nothing more than a crumbly rock salt in a light almond oil scented with eucalyptus and lemon grass EO, that you exfoliated your feet with, washed off with a warm cloth, applied the shea, the socks and went to bed.

All this body butter talk and it makes me want to do all this again  Vicki
_________________
Lonesome Doe Nubians est: 1986 
Nubian Soaps 
lonesomedoenubians.com


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

O.k, mine feels a little grainy, like it has undesolved sugar in it? Should I whip it more? I used Exactly Half and half Mango to unrefined shea and Hemp for my liquid oil. I could make up more to encorporate into like mostly shea, with AKO or olive? if I maybe used too much mango. : )


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I suspect it is the shea or mango butter. how hot did you heat it? I nuke mine into oblivion it seems then add the liquid oils to cool it a bit. I've never had my shea go grainy in whipped shea, but I have in balms. 

I did however mistakenly put baking soda in instead of cornstarch - that felt pretty wierd!

Bethany


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

oh,, I barely melted mine whoops I can reheat right? 

How about whipped Cocoa butter? would that be good too?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I want to try the cocoa butter too just 'cause I love the smell of it. Maybe half CB and half shea? I'll be experimenting again today I think.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, reheat and try again - I think it should work.

Cocoa butter is just too hard to whip in my opinion. you won't get the same light feel.

Bethany


----------

